# Problems hitting properly



## Necro (Nov 4, 2010)

my main problem, as some of my seniors tend to say is that i have kind of a pacifistic streak where i block or attack with lets say just enough force to defend the attack - but if it was a real fight id get my *** wooped.

this is probably due to my nature as im very peaceful and rarely get angry (even in training if i get hit in the face i usually just laugh it off) and i was wondering if anyone had any tips how i could overcome this flaw any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2010)

Necro said:


> my main problem, as some of my seniors tend to say is that i have kind of a pacifistic streak where i block or attack with lets say just enough force to defend the attack - but if it was a real fight id get my *** wooped.
> 
> this is probably due to my nature as im very peaceful and rarely get angry (even in training if i get hit in the face i usually just laugh it off) and i was wondering if anyone had any tips how i could overcome this flaw any help would be appreciated!


Proper motion and proper mental attitude are not the same thing. Lumberjacks are still chopping trees down weather or not they feel aggressive that particular day. It sounds to me like you are lacking that snap. Being overly aggressive tends to make you overextend yourself anyway; so concentrate an the proprer form. Center your stikes. Learning when to rotate your weaopon in conjunction with your body may help too. Attitude will help, as you peers are telling you, as well
Sean


----------



## Necro (Nov 4, 2010)

yea i've asked my younger brother (who studies bajiquan) to become my target dummy - as im more comfortable hurting him than say a fellow student (especially since - due to my short stature most of my sparing partners tend to be girls or younger men)

it could also be just that im relatively new to the art - as i only noticed this recently when i was paired up with a blue belt rather than with my usual group of newbie whitebelts and the deflections (in this case the blocking kata) had much more of an impact than with my usual group.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 5, 2010)

Hitting a big pad and adding kiai is usually a good way to learn comitting to the attack. 

This is a very common issue. Also the reason yellow belts often are a bit dangerous to spar, they`ve largely gotten past the problem and learned to attack but lack control.


----------



## skeksi (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, working with your breath and kiai can be very helpful. Once I got comfortable yelling, I got comfortable with physical self-defense. I can't release the energy without the kiai, I end up with all the potential energy all bottled up in my chest. It can also help to work slowly while you are practicing your breath and then slowly increase the speed and force of the move.

And, frankly, it helped me a lot to be paired with a huge guy who could take some real hits. He was a willing partner and let me test out my strength on him so i could learn to gauge what kind of force is appropriate in training and in a real situation.


----------



## Thesemindz (Nov 15, 2010)

Focus on form and accuracy. Speed and power will follow naturally. They are a natural outgrowth of proper technique execution. Trying to make up for poor technique with extra force is a bad idea. It will only get you or your training partners hurt. Proper mental attitude follows from visualization. Imagine yourself in the confrontation. See yourself succeeding. Then practice your techniques until they work.

That is the key.


-Rob


----------



## Manny (Nov 18, 2010)

This hapens with the new students, the perform the blocks and atacks in such way they don't use the ki and all the physics realtioned with the entire movement, this thing is getting better with time and training.

I have something comon with my two new students, very ofthen I have to remember them thay practiced martial arts and they have to be strong in their blocks cause they are not only blocking but hitting at the same time.

I don't need to be super strong in my blocks becaus mi technike is very good, so perfroming (inside dojang) the blocks just using the right amount of force I can deflect without hurting bladly to my students. However on a real self defense situation  I know I can hurt someone if need it with my blocks.

I use what some one's call _pain inoculation_ this is the use of small doses of pain to teach the body to deal with it.

You don't need to break some one's arm with your forearm inside dojo, however some amount of force will be need it to perform correctly the block, you don't need to break some ones rib cage inside the dojo but your kick must deliver the right amount of force to be considered a good technike.

Manny


----------

